# Pumpkin Stalker



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Updated!! More pics on the last page. This is the final product. It rained all day so I got to play. one more rainy day and this thing will be done.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool!
Can't wait till the next rainy day!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great start, looking forward to more photos. And by the way, your garage is way to clean.


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

If I took a picture of from the other side you would see how UN-clean my garage is!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Even unfinished he still has a menacing look to him.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice start!! Love the "head"!! Did you use an upside plastic cauldron?


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Love his stance!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking nice!!!


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

I used an upside down pumpkin. I picked it up last year from Target after Halloween. I'll be painting it and carving out a face.


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Updated with painted and carved head.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice face and such a wicked grin:jol:


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent face!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking very nice! Love the expression!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

His stance is _menacing_~love it already!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking righteous


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

very awesome!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work on the head!! Loving the awesome grin!!


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Another update:


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

It's looking good! It's really going to be great at night.


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

*Final Product*

Here is the final product of my pumpkin stalker.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great! I love the woeful expressions of the captured pumpkins. They have that "oh $hit" face! Ha Ha!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

He looks really cool at night and I like the poor pumpkin's expressions too. Nice job!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks great Haven!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pumpkin5 took the words out of my mouth - those jackos are definitely in "oh, CRAP!" mode:googly:

Nice job on the stalker!


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

*Finished Pumpkin Stalker*

Here is what it ended up looking like.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Wonderful!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

He came out great!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Terrific job! Looks amazing....


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Great job! I like the weathered grungy look of his head.


----------

